# Was sind das für Eier



## Doris (1. Okt. 2008)

Hallihallo allerseits

Vorgestern war ich wieder mal am Teich am wurschteln und da habe ich zwischen Folie und Fliess diese Eier gefunden.

      

Kann mir jemand sagen, um was für Eier es sich handelt?
Ich habe schon an Schildkröteneier gedacht, aber wir haben keine __ Schildkröten.
Die Eier sind ca. 3mm gross.
Ich habe mal ein helleres von den Eiern zerdrückt. Es ist keine Schale vorhanden, sondern es fühlt sich weich an.


----------



## Trautchen (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Hallo Doris, das sind meiner Meinung nach Eier von __ Nacktschnecken.


----------



## Eugen (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Trautchen war schneller  

Trotzdem schließe ich mich ihrer meinung an


----------



## Doris (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Hallo Eugen, Hallo Anke

Das war ja eine schnelle Antwort. 
__ Nacktschnecken   

​
Fischfutter​


----------



## katja (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*



könnten es nicht auch eier von weinbergschnecken sein?

ich hab die nämlich auch beim buddeln entdeckt und wir haben irrsinnig viel weinbergschnecken, die ich ja auch schon "dabei" erwischt habe... 

und ja eugen und doc, hier gibts mindestens genau so viel weinbergschnecken wie __ nacktschnecken! :evil :evil


----------



## Eugen (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Ich hab nur __ Nacktschnecken gesehen 

aber davon jede Menge.


----------



## katja (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

ich auch nur schleimige __ Nacktschnecken in Hülle und Fülle 

Ob Katja die züchtet für Notzeiten?


----------



## Eugen (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Spaß beiseite,

Weinbergschnecken vergraben ihre Eier, ( = Katja hat "gebuddelt" )

__ Nacktschnecken legen sie in "Verstecken" ab. ( = Doris hat sie zwischen Folie und Vlies gefunden. )

,


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Hi,

das gibt die nächste Generation der illegalen spanischen Einwanderer 

MfG Frank


----------



## Doris (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*

Hallo Katja

Ich habe bei uns eigentlich nur __ Nacktschnecken  gesehen. Ich könnte ja warten bis sie schlüpfen, dann könnte ich es genauer sagen... und sie dann verfüttern. Dann haben die Fische auch mehr zwischen den Kiemen 

@ Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte)
Da muss ich doch mal meinen Sohn fragen, ob das sein Geschenk aus Spanien war oder er sie mir einfach unterjubeln wollte


----------



## glasklar (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Doris, das sind meiner Meinung nach Eier von __ Nacktschnecken.



hallo 
ich war der meinung nacktschnecken sind lebendgebärende  
ich glaube links oder rechts  am kopf ist ein loch wo die kleinen schlüpfen oder kommen da eier raus


----------



## Trautchen (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Was sind das für Eier*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich glaube links oder rechts  am kopf ist ein loch wo die kleinen schlüpfen oder kommen da eier raus




Hi, neee  das ist die Atemöffnung. Da kommt nix von beidem raus. Nur Luft  .


----------

